# Activated Carbon in the Planted Tank



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have recently set up a DIY Co2 tank for my planted 29 and was wondering if activated carbon removed chemicals beneficial to plants? I have a lot of carbon in my filter because i recently added a piece of driftwood. Also, when i first added the Co2 I went to my dads house for 3 days without seeing my tank. When i came back my Hygros sort of "shed" some of their leaves. Is this normal? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

they say carbon absorbs the plant chemicals if u add any, but mine do fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Carbon will remove a very small amount of trace elements but nothing serious.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Phew, thanks a lot.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> When i came back my Hygros sort of "shed" some of their leaves. Is this normal? Thanks a lot.



Can you please answer this too?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not uncommon but I cant say its normal. It depends on why they shed. If those leaves were dieing then yes. If the plant was recently put in then yes.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Not uncommon but I cant say its normal. It depends on why they shed. If those leaves were dieing then yes. If the plant was recently put in then yes.



They were fine with out the Co2 but when i added it they started to shed but now looks as though they have recovered...


----------

